# Kernel Panic



## infraestructura (Aug 10, 2020)

Dear,
good day. I am new to freebsd so I use this forum. For a few weeks now, a team I work with has been throwing us kernel panic when it tries to get the system up.
We checked the memories with memtest and they threw errors. So we proceeded to change it, they are memory with ecc.
Do I need to do any verification after changing the memory? freebsd was configured for bug fixes.
Attached capture with the error, thank you very much.
SO: 11.2-U5





Regards.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 10, 2020)

infraestructura said:


> SO: 11.2-U5


Post the output from `freebsd-version -uk`

Note that FreeBSD 11.2 has been End-of-Life since October 2019 and is not supported any more.


----------



## infraestructura (Aug 11, 2020)

Hi! Thanks for the answers.
Regarding what pyret says, the striking thing is that no disk has been added or replaced.
Beyond that the version of freebsd is out of support it was working without problems.


----------



## infraestructura (Aug 16, 2020)

I have loaded FreeBSD as single user and I have only managed to map the pool that throws error in read-only.
How can I make FreeBSD not load the pool that throws the error when booting?
Then I verify that all the disks in the pool generated by the kernel panic are ok. attached screenshots


----------



## SirDice (Aug 17, 2020)

Is this FreeNAS? Did you read the rules? FreeNAS is not supported here. 

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

